# Sticky  John Deere Recall Heads Up!



## Chipmaker

John Deere & Co. is recalling about 300 compact utility tractors to fix a problem in the roll cage.

Some of the steel bolts used to secure Roll Over Protective Structure (ROPS) to the tractor’s real axle can shear off, decreasing the strength of the ROPS and its ability to protect the operator in the event of a roll over incident.

John Deere is aware of three incidents where the bolts have sheared off, all which were discovered during factory inspections. There have been no reported injuries.

These vehicles are small agricultural tractors that are green with yellow seats and wheels. The following model and serial numbers can be found on the serial number plate on the tractor’s frame: 

Model Serial Range 
4210 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4210H320674 through LV4210H320773 
4310 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4310H331062 through LV4310H331359 
4310 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4310P335452 through LV4310P335550 
4410 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4410H340381 through LV4410H340592 
4410 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4410P345138 through LV4410P345179 


Authorized John Deere dealers sold the tractors nationwide during January and February 2004 for between $18,000 and $21,500.

The company is directly notifying purchasers. Consumers should stop using their tractors immediately and contact a John Deere dealer for a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact John Deere’s Customer Communications Center at (800) 537-8233 between 8 a.m. and 7 p.m. ET, Monday through Friday and between 9 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. ET Saturday, or at the John Deere Web site at www.johndeere.com.

The recall is being conducted in cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC).


----------



## farmallmaniac

another reason I love the 4100. Thanks for the heads up.
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks for the heads up and great info. Chipmaker. :thumbsup: Looks like I dodged the bullet on this recall as well. Did not effect my serial # 4410.


----------



## wbloomfield

*I just joined in...*

This site seems made to order. I just need to post something now so you won't kick me off..

Peace,
Chris


----------

